
HQ Trivia funding roadblocks after investors learn of alleged bad behavior - davidgerard
https://www.recode.net/2017/12/18/16752796/hq-trivia-founders-fundraising-bad-reputation-creepy-behavior-twitter-vine
======
crobertsbmw
Im sure they won’t have trouble raising their round. Giving off a creepy vibe
isn’t going to prevent them from raising money. This is just media trying to
find something to write about.

